# We lost Opie



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

So sorry. It's never easy to let them go...


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Opie, especially at such a young age! Take comfort in the knowledge of all the love that you gave to him during his life, and that he is running free at the bridge with no more hurt or pain. Poodle hugs and prayers for your loss.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Lots of poodle hugs from us.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

My sympathy is with you and your family


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - but glad he had at least some happy time with you.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss - so tragic to happen so young....


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

Our deepest condolences. We lost our Sam last week after a 2 month battle with cancer. It happens so fast there is barely time to say good bye. Maybe Opie and Sam are playing and chasing squirrels together in a better place.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG! Not even two! My deepest sympathies to you and your family!! Please, if you have the pedigree, report his health issues to PHR. I am so sorry!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

So sad. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pennysmama (Apr 23, 2013)

So sorry!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So very sorry for the premature loss of Opie. That is just as sad as it gets. I wish you the comfort of caring family and friends.


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

Very sorry to hear of the loss.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's never easy, but even worse when the dog was so young. I hope that he and my sweetie Potsie, whom we lost yesterday, will find each other at the Bridge and have a grand time romping and playing, pain free!


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thought are with you. I am glad Opie had you for the time that he did. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss , he sounds like he was such a sweet lil guy...


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my, so very sorry for your loss of Opie at such a young age. My heart breaks for you as we can all relate to your sorrow. Your Angel is in a wonderful place without anymore pain. Hugs & prayers to you and your family.
Sylvia & the Girls :hugs:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Lotusland spoos said:


> Our deepest condolences. We lost our Sam last week after a 2 month battle with cancer. It happens so fast there is barely time to say good bye. Maybe Opie and Sam are playing and chasing squirrels together in a better place.


So sorry for the loss of Sam. The pain seems to never go away, but it will get easier to handle. I am sure too that he is playing with Opie in heaven.
Hugs & prayers
Sylvia & the Girls :hug:


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Such a young age! I'm sure you made his brief time happy and glorious. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

jeffrow said:


> On sunday our vet came to our home and put Opie to sleep after a 2 month battle with cancer. He was a year and nine months old. The poor guy's life was like a Greek tragedy, inoperable hips at 7 months and re-homed from a large family with very young children. He had a shy but dopey personality that made him an excellent companion to Max and big part of our family.





Lotusland spoos said:


> Our deepest condolences. We lost our Sam last week after a 2 month battle with cancer. It happens so fast there is barely time to say good bye. Maybe Opie and Sam are playing and chasing squirrels together in a better place.


My hopes that you both will peace in the fact that Opie and Sam are running and leaping and playing with no pain in that place called the Rainbow Bridge. That they were loved there is no doubt..............


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

How awful for you. You have our heartfelt sympathy, and sending hugs from us and licks from Pippin
x


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Hugs from me and the boys. It's never easy to lose our beloved pet but I hope you take comfort in knowing that he is going to a place where there is no more pain and lots of green acres to run around.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Saddened to hear this :disapointed:
Hope you and your family can find some comfort in knowing you gave him the best possible life.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

How very painful for you. We are sending you comfort in your grief, Opie was so lucky to have you.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. It sound like you gave him the best life that you could.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

So so sorry,can't imagine how bad you must be feeling. Sounds like he had a wonderful family with you.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

horrible tragedy... I am so very sorry for your family, but happy that Opie is no longer in pain. hugs.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. What a tragedy that he was taken so young.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am so very sorry.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so glad he had such a nice family during his short life...he is feeling great now....I hope it helps to realize that...


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss of your sweet Opie...My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

i'm so sorry for your loss :sad:


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet fur baby Opie,


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

So sorry to hear, losing a part of the family is never easy.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

So sorry. It never is easy to let them go.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

My condolences to you. 
I am so sorry. He was too young. RIP Opie.


----------

